

TEDxCam: ideas worth spreading in Cambridge, UK - Robin_Message
http://www.tedxcam.com/

======
dawson
Thanks Robin!

If anyone from HN would like to attend the event, please use the registration
code HackerNews100417 and register at <http://tedxcam.com/registration/>

~~~
tezza
Thanks for the code. It seems like the gig is restricted to invitation only
300 peeps.

I look forward to seeing the conference and meeting some other UK based HNers.

~~~
dawson
You're welcome. The Conference is now sold out.

------
timthorn
If you're in the Cambridge area, the University publicises all its public
talks here: <http://talks.cam.ac.uk/>

These are almost all free.

------
GFischer
I see the TED talks are spreading :)

We will have our first ever TED in Montevideo, Uruguay:
<http://www.tedxmontevideo.org/>

If you understand Spanish, I really recommend Nicolás Jodal who is our most
influential enterpreneur and gives great talks.

Miguel Brechner will probably speak about the OLPC project (which was at its
most succesful here in Uruguay) as he did in Buenos Aires:
<http://tedxbuenosaires.org/?page_id=11>

------
mikedmiked
Looking forward to it - Will see you all there!

------
McP
Simon Singh is the star speaker. His specialty is taking very dry subjects and
writing about them in a way that makes them fascinating. "The Code Book" is
his best IMO [http://www.amazon.com/Code-Book-Science-Secrecy-
Cryptography...](http://www.amazon.com/Code-Book-Science-Secrecy-
Cryptography/dp/0385495323)

------
ig1
FYI. Their registration form which takes credit cards isn't served over https.

~~~
dawson
Yes it is.

The payment page uses Hypertext Transfer Protocol Secure (HTTPS). I suspect
you didn't notice this because we use a framed address bar to white label the
service provided by Amiando. The fixed URI
<http://www.tedxcam.com/registration> does not refresh to show the HTTP to
HTTPS when redirected to the payment page, however, if you were to view this
frame in a new window you would in fact see you've been redirected to
<https://www.amiando.com/TEDxCam.html> – a secure web page.

To avoid this confusion and be certain your card details are safely processed,
please register via the following address:
<http://www.amiando.com/TEDxCam.html> (which will transfer you to https
protocol).

